
Ratelimit: Go/gRPC service for generic rate limiting - gechr
https://github.com/lyft/ratelimit
======
gechr
Blog announcement: [https://eng.lyft.com/announcing-
ratelimit-c2e8f3182555](https://eng.lyft.com/announcing-
ratelimit-c2e8f3182555)

